# using this motor for a bicycle conversion



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

I am thinking of using this motor to convert a bicycle to electric, but I am wondering if their info. on this motor is true... and what voltage does it run 94% efficient?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-MOTOR-GE...ltDomain_0&hash=item45ff707ae0#ht_6312wt_1270


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Spence said:


> I am thinking of using this motor to convert a bicycle to electric, but I am wondering if their info. on this motor is true... and what voltage does it run 94% efficient?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-MOTOR-GE...ltDomain_0&hash=item45ff707ae0#ht_6312wt_1270


An Etek or *copy of*. I don't like all the BS the seller puts on his auction page. You take your chances. If it is a good motor, meaning it runs well and is consistent with the real Etek design, it will be more than a bicycle can handle.

A lot of guys doing electric bicycles seem to hang out on endless sphere. Check that out. Also google Etek. And I found this guy's site http://evmc2.wordpress.com/category/the-etek-thread/


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you major

how does one really know how your electric motor truly preforms? what kind of tests can you do to a motor to determine how many amps and volts it can take and when it is the most efficient?

Also is there a motor just like the etek for less than this even? or is this the best price?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Spence said:


> how does one really know how your electric motor truly preforms? what kind of tests can you do to a motor to determine how many amps and volts it can take and when it is the most efficient?


Dynamometer testing


----------

